# Navarra, ATACAN a un NEGRO por llevar la BANDERA DE ESPAÑA



## acitisuJ (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## LionelHutz (13 Oct 2022)

Las novatadas que les gastais a los pobres inmis.


----------



## butricio (13 Oct 2022)

Que pena que tengan que venir de fuera para plantar cara a todos esos tontos útiles.

Un 10 al moreno


----------



## acitisuJ (13 Oct 2022)

Dicen que el hombre de la bandera es cubano


----------



## Gotthard (13 Oct 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el negro le echa huevos a la situación. Los abertzales en su linea de ser valientes en cinco contra uno y a llorar como bebés cuando les pillan a solas.


----------



## fluffy (13 Oct 2022)

Aquí el fiscal no verá delito de odio


----------



## Progretón (13 Oct 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Aquí el fiscal no verá delito de odio



No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Oct 2022)

Mejor la bandera inventada por el racista y endofobo de Sabino Arana. Arana que todavía sigue vigente en esa sociedad enferma y paleta del norte. No ya dando nombre a sedes de partidos endofobos como el Pene uve, sino también en premios que se dan los paletos entre ellos. 

La Ikurriña es una bandera de odio y además una paletada de aldea para que 4 paletos se crean especiales en sus aldeas.


----------



## ISTVRGI (13 Oct 2022)

Faltan cunetas para tanto rojo


----------



## Albion (13 Oct 2022)

Se defiende muy bien el negroc. Desde luego, mucho mejor que los aberchandal cuerpo escombro. Mis dieses, señor negroc.


----------



## Yomimo (13 Oct 2022)

Grande el señor moreno, ese vale por por 100 de esa escoria.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (13 Oct 2022)

Si hubiera llevado la bandera con la Cruz de Borgoña esto no le hubiera pasado.


----------



## Yomimo (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Dicen que el hombre de la bandera es cubano



Conocí Cuba y conozco algún cubano aquí, en general son gente extraordinaria.


----------



## belenus (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## acitisuJ (13 Oct 2022)

*Un instituto de Pamplona permite carteles contra España durante días en su fachada

Ni la dirección del centro ni el departamento de Educación hacen nada en un instituto con menores de 12 a 17 años en sus aulas.*








Un instituto de Pamplona permite carteles contra España durante días en su fachada


Ni la dirección del centro ni el departamento de Educación hacen nada en un instituto con menores de 12 a 17 años en sus aulas.




navarra.elespanol.com


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (13 Oct 2022)

Ya no existe la calle, la calle se ha convertido en el salón de Sánchez. 

España no deja de sorprenderme. Hay gente que no se escuda en la ideología sino que son violentos de por sí, ya que no les va mal en su ideología sino en su vida. 

P.D. Para que Sánchez no llegue tarde al desfile, a la próxima habrá que invitar al rey de Marruecos al desfile. Sánchez llega tarde pero va a llegar a la cárcel.


----------



## Gus Borden (13 Oct 2022)

Buena esquiva tiene el moreno, le llega a lanzar un puñetazo al otro después de hacerla y lo deja picha arriba.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (13 Oct 2022)

Menudos cojones se gasta el negro .efectivamente no va a haber agresión ni racismo .es más marlascon y su banda degenerada seguro que a este lo expulsan rápido


----------



## Ivar (13 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor era el betazo de voz de niña que le decía al del móvil "no grabes ñiñiñi"


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Oct 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Menudos cojones se gasta el negro .efectivamente no va a haber agresión ni racismo .es más marlascon y su banda degenerada seguro que a este lo expulsan rápido



Los negros con cojones trabajadores son bien recibidos en la Nueva Nueva España libre de rojos y piojos.


----------



## ISTVRGI (13 Oct 2022)

No falla, los más tontos son siempre un mejunje de basura genética y hábitos de mierda


----------



## Jebediah (13 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Los negros con cojones trabajadores son bien recibidos en la Nueva Nueva España libre de rojos y piojos.



Claro y sabes que es un trabajador porr quee .....


----------



## Jebediah (13 Oct 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Conocí Cuba y conozco algún cubano aquí, en general son gente extraordinaria.



Yo conozco Euskadi y a muchos vascos, en general son gente extraordinaria. Lo que no quita que todos los presentes en el video, incluído el negrazo sean puta escoria.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Los negros con cojones trabajadores son bien recibidos en la Nueva Nueva España libre de rojos y piojos.



Opino igual. Para uno que merece quedarse, seguramente la maquinaria endófoba social-comunista acabe expulsándolo. Esperemos que no.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Oct 2022)

Que puto ridículo todo, joder. Españoles ofendidos por ver una bandera de España, extranjeros negros que la exhiben, el cani vasco que trata de pegar un puñetazo a traición y se lo esquivan...


----------



## Manoliko (13 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Los negros con cojones trabajadores son bien recibidos en la Nueva Nueva España libre de rojos y piojos.



No, inmigración cero. Por muy trabajadores y buenas personas que sean, no se debe consentir que nos suplanten. De hecho, una España unida pero llena de negros no tiene ningún sentido, no es España.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el negro le echa huevos a la situación. Los abertzales en su linea de ser valientes en cinco contra uno y a llorar como bebés cuando les pillan a solas.



Los navarros son expertos en running, siempre que vienen aquí tienen que correr como conejas, bueno y allí también los hemos corrido. Menuda panda de mariconas.

¡INDAR GORRINOS SIEMPRE A CORRER!


----------



## Javiser (13 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el negro le echa huevos a la situación. Los abertzales en su linea de ser valientes en cinco contra uno y a llorar como bebés cuando les pillan a solas.



El moreno esquiva el primer golpe muy bien. Está claro que ese tío algo sabe , seguramente boxeo, como muchos cubanos , y porque no se ha puesto por no tener lío , porque sino hace picadillo de rojo. Se ha dedicado a sortear y alejar a los hijos de puta y ya .


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

fuera de España hubo una situación similar, con un cubano... precisamente, pero evidentemente el eusquito tuvo que achantar porque el cubano estaba mazas... pero me lo contó muy indignado, quiso pegar a un tipo español que le estaba vacilando, diciendo que él no era español que era vasco, que si puta España, el cubano se agarró un rebote que lo quiso zurrar

luego le expliqué la situación, él no sabía nada del separatismo, simplemente oyó acento español y les preguntó sin otra intención



acitisuJ dijo:


> Dicen que el hombre de la bandera es cubano


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> El moreno esquiva el primer golpe muy bien. Está claro que ese tío algo sabe , seguramente boxeo, como muchos cubanos , y porque no se ha puesto por no tener lío , porque sino hace picadillo de rojo. Se ha dedicado a sortear y alejar a los hijos de puta y ya .



boxeo o cualquier arte marcial, mi colega hacía kick boxing, hostias como panes

el mangarrián que quiso atizarle, si se ve solo queda desguazado del primero golpe... el segundo no se le da, parece un negro de esos nobles (tiene pinta de que el cetrino que va con las manos en los bolsillos le ha llamado algo y el moreno le soltó inmediatamente un lapo)


----------



## fluffy (13 Oct 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225934



Si eso es así se me termina de caer la figura de Adolfo Suárez (que no es que la tuviera en mucha estima, por otro lado)


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (13 Oct 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Mejor la bandera inventada por el racista y endofobo de Sabino Arana. Arana que todavía sigue vigente en esa sociedad enferma y paleta del norte. No ya dando nombre a sedes de partidos endofobos como el Pene uve, sino también en premios que se dan los paletos entre ellos.
> 
> La Ikurriña es una bandera de odio y además una paletada de aldea para que 4 paletos se crean especiales en sus aldeas.













Bandera de Navarra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Esta es la bandera que deberia ser amada y querida en las siete provincias navarrovascogadas de ambos lados de los Pirineos .
Si no es asi es por los continuos robos de territorios y sus poblaciones a manos de reinos vecinos desde 1200 hasta que el reino de Navarra perdio su independencia en 1616 .
Que la ikurriña es una bandera inventada nadie lo niega , muchas del mundo lo son , y los hermanos Sabino y Luis Arana diseñaron esa bandera para Bizkaia , diseñaron otras para las otras seis provincias pero no gustaron y esta es la que actualmente refleja el sentir de muchos navarrovascongados.








Ikurriña - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Papo de luz (13 Oct 2022)

A la gente por lo general, sin entrar en parafilias sexuales, le cae bien la figura del negro porque aunque no lo reconozcan, les hace sentirse superiores. Y eso en un país de acomplejados y envidiosos como España puede generar adicción. De ahí las elevadas tasas de tolerancia a la invasión. En el momento en que un negro contradice el relato hegemónico izmierdista obliga al rojo solidario a rebatirlo, y eso es algo a lo que no se va a rebajar, a rebatir a un negro. Lo que hace un segundo era un tío enrollado antirracista que en las cenas de navidad dice para epatar a su cuñado facha que no le importaría que su hija se casara con un negro , se convierte en Hitler redivivo que pide linchar negros.


----------



## DarkNight (13 Oct 2022)

Etarras de mierda mal-follados


----------



## Pleonasmo (13 Oct 2022)

Y no grabes, ¿eh?, no queremos que quede constancia de que la libertad de expresion solo la queremos si comulgas con nuestras idas de olla.

Cobardes y tontos utiles son los dos caracteristicas que les definen. Mamporreros del poder.

Al señor de la bandera, mis dieces.


----------



## asakopako (13 Oct 2022)

el simio frijolero hijo de puta de hdr dando thankitos con su multi charito perez a los proetarras. esto es la propaganda soviética.

@El Promotor hdr dudo que sea el nick original. Este es un guarro de la vieja escuela del foro.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

son caras de gente cuya ideología les ha quitado el alma, la alegría de vivir, se repiten en cada reunión aquelarre de ese tipo de gente

manda huevos


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (13 Oct 2022)

JOJOJO TROLEADA ÉPICA.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Oct 2022)

*Un NEGRO con mas cojones que TODA ESA BASURA BLANCA *


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

"sean valientes" les decía el cubano, vengan de uno en uno

los ha dejado a la altura del betún, a los cobardes de las anillas de pendiente y pelambre desmochada




ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Un NEGRO con mas cojones que TODA ESA BASURA BLANCA ETARRA*


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

Muy bien pero luego a su país.


----------



## César92 (13 Oct 2022)

Menuda troleada y menudo cortocircuito del progrerío.

¿Quién lo ha organizado?


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

probablemente sea portero o guardaespaldas, quizás ex policía de fidel exiliado y reciclado como anticastrista simpatizante de vox, a saber, lo que está claro es que tiene control mental... hasta la astucia de emplear una frase afiladísima que les da en el clavo-->"sea valiente", esa frase les ha ardido a los desmochaos, se han sentido ridículos

ha conseguido su objetivo


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

va a ser que igual su país es una ex provincia Española



El Reaccionario dijo:


> Muy bien pero luego a su país.


----------



## César92 (13 Oct 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225934



Menudo traidor y menudo chupapollas era Adolfo Suárez.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (13 Oct 2022)

Cada día me cuido más de que me cuelguen la etiqueta de "antifascista".


----------



## Papo de luz (13 Oct 2022)

Joer, algunos no sois ambiciosos ni soñando. Yo quiero que pase las dos cosas.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (13 Oct 2022)

Me da la impresion que si dejan al cubano les da de ostias a los 35 muertos de hambre aberchales y ni se inmuta. Se le nota que tiene calle no le dan una ostia por sorpresa ni locos.


----------



## mudj (13 Oct 2022)

Bueno bueno.. Aquí habría que averiguar si le pegan porque lleva bandera o porque es negro. Seguramente las 2...A la cárcel de por vida..


----------



## adelalamo22 (13 Oct 2022)

No se puede permitir que la moronegrada porte la gloriosa bandera nacional. 
Mano dura con esta gente.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> va a ser que igual su país es una ex provincia Española



Como si es del planeta de los simios, a su país.

Falacia de falso dilema, el negro a su pais y los etarras a la cuneta.


----------



## Falcatón (13 Oct 2022)

Meterse en la zona de la Fuente de la Navarrería del casco antiguo de Pamplona con una bandera española es cosa sólo de valientes o de suicidas, por desgracia es así. Es una de esas zonas que ahora se llaman non-go y queda tan chachichuli para ocultar el fascismo del pensamiento único batasuno-bildutarra.


----------



## Sardónica (13 Oct 2022)

Surrealista. Un negro muestra más afecto por España que la mayoría de españoles


----------



## uberales (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Mira el valiente, mira el valiente, me recuerda al alcalde de Valladolid a quien le llamó hijo put


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (13 Oct 2022)

Moronegros no, gracias


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (13 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Faltan cunetas para tanto rojo



La de paracuellos debe ser rellenada una vez mas de carroña voxlela


----------



## Shy (13 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo conozco Euskadi y a muchos vascos, en general son gente extraordinaria.



Yo también, en general son paletazos descerebrados. Y comparativamente ahora más que nunca.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

¿Es qué tú sabes donde he estado yo? No, un negro no puede ser español, como tampoco puede ser francés, italiano o austriaco, por mucho digáis los globalistas.


----------



## César92 (13 Oct 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Que puto ridículo todo, joder. Españoles ofendidos por ver una bandera de España, extranjeros negros que la exhiben, el cani vasco que trata de pegar un puñetazo a traición y se lo esquivan...



Si, vivimos en un país totalmente anómalo.


----------



## Yuyuy (13 Oct 2022)

Supongo que el cubano ha podido disfrutar de algun abertxandal exiliado en cuba, y ha decidido darse un paseo por alli para resarcirse.

Estando en la habana se nos unió un grupo de cubanos entre los que iba un tipo con ikurriñas en los calcetines, y toda la cara de ser un primitivo del norte.


----------



## Shy (13 Oct 2022)

Los movimientos son de boxeo, muchos cubanos saben boxear. Cuba es una potencia mundial en boxeo amateur.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

se te ve falto de entendederas



El Reaccionario dijo:


> Como si es del planeta de los simios, a su país.
> 
> 
> Falacia de falso dilema, el negro a su pais y los etarras a la cuneta.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Oct 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Bandera de Navarra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No fue en 1516?


----------



## TercioVascongado (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## César92 (13 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Los movimientos son de boxeo, muchos cubanos saben boxear. Cuba es una potencia mundial en boxeo amateur.





Me he acordado de esto.


----------



## Popuespe (13 Oct 2022)

Mis respetos a ese señor. Yo no lo hago ni con tres cartones de Don Simón encima.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

Mucho texto para algo que es fácil de entender, un negro no puede ser ni español ni francés. España está en Europa no en África.

20 millones de inmigrantes legales senegaleses en España o con papelito de español no hacen España, hacen Senegal.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Yo también, en general son paletazos descerebrados. Y comparativamente ahora más que nunca.



¿Y qué opinas de los vascos?


----------



## TercioVascongado (13 Oct 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Mucho texto para algo que es fácil de entender, un negro no puede ser ni español ni francés. España está en Europa no en África.
> 
> 20 millones de inmigrantes legales senegaleses en España o con papelito de español no hacen España, hacen Senegal.




Eso en base a la Historia es sencillamente falso. Por cierto, es el mismo argumento que usarán muchos de los batasunos del foro para señalar y perseguir a los vascos que no compartan sus ideas políticas. Lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Eso en base a la Historia es sencillamente falso.



Eso en base a la Historia es sencillamente verdadero, en base a Netflix es falso.


----------



## ApartapeloS (13 Oct 2022)

Navarro, ni de barro


----------



## SrPurpuron (13 Oct 2022)

Es todo tan absurdo que no puede ser real.


----------



## TercioVascongado (13 Oct 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Eso en base a la Historia es sencillamente verdadero, en base a Neflix es falso.




Arriba te he puesto una conferencia de varias horas.

Aquí va un enlace de una publicación generalista de primer nivel:









Los conquistadores negros. El papel africano en la conquista de América


La presencia de esclavos africanos en América fue algo habitual, pero la existencia de conquistadores negros ha pasado desapercibida en las fuentes.



www.despertaferro-ediciones.com





Nombres propios conocidos hay varios: Juan valiente, Juan Garrido...Hay casos hasta de soldados de cuera o "fronteros" del SXVIII en la norteamérica hispana.

Ahora tus argumentos. Define qué es España y qué es ser español.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (13 Oct 2022)

Le suelta un escupitajo en la cara y salen los pagafantoaks?


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Arriba te he puesto una conferencia de varias horas.
> 
> Aquí va un enlace
> 
> ...



Bendito sea Dios, que un conquistador español tuviese esclavos y auxiliares africanos negros no convertía a esos africanos negros en españoles.

Precisamente esos negros eran considerados por los españoles como africanos, no como españoles, porque España es una nación europea y no una mezcla de panchos, negros y moros.


----------



## Vctrlnz (13 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> La raza vasca hay que defenderla



Prefiero exterminarla, y seguramente el cani sea hijo de extremeños pero tambien


----------



## lucky starr (13 Oct 2022)

Tiene los cojones mega gordos el moreno.

Mi enhorabuena, defendiéndose de la purria etarra.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Oct 2022)

Cierto, un sseparatista demuestra desprecio hacia sus antepasados, hacia el mismo y lo que es. Conozco muchos hijos de andaluces, extremeños, murcianos, en Caspaluña que no han dudado en traicionar a sus padres, abuelos, por ser aceptados por los sseparatistas. Gente sumisa y floja que demuestra tener taras geneticas reflejadas en su debilidad de espiritu, como lo son los ladrones, mentirosos, cobardes, drogadictos, gente viciosa, violadores, asesinos. Si nos atacasen los Franceses se pasarian al lado frances, no son de fiar, tienen taras geneticas y deben ser eliminados sin compasión ya que su reproducción debilita al grupo.


----------



## sivigliano (13 Oct 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Eso en base a la Historia es sencillamente falso. Por cierto, es el mismo argumento que usarán muchos de los batasunos del foro para señalar y perseguir a los vascos que no compartan sus ideas políticas. Lo digo por experiencia propia.



No sólo pasa en el ámbito separatista, en Andalucía donde no hay separatismo hay intolerancia por motivos políticos y amistades perdidas por la política incluso. 
En general hay poca libertad de expresión en la práctica.


----------



## BananeroGrone (13 Oct 2022)

A España la va a salvar las Españas de America, quien lo diría. soy testigo de un floreciente movimiento hispanista en todo el continente, incluido USA!


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Oct 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No, inmigración cero. Por muy trabajadores y buenas personas que sean, no se debe consentir que nos suplanten. De hecho, una España unida pero llena de negros no tiene ningún sentido, no es España.



Me parece muy bonito pero no estamos como para descartar aliados. Nuestros antiguos les dieron la oportunidad de integrarse y ser libres, no fué casualidad que dominásemos el mundo ya que lo hicimos con la cabeza y no con la fuerza, creo que algunos pueden aportar, claro deben demostrarlo y ganárselo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Dicen que el hombre de la bandera es cubano



Y más español que todos esos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Claro y sabes que es un trabajador porr quee .....



De momento ya ha hecho más que muchos de nosotros plantando cara a los rojos en la vida real y no en un puto foro.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Me parece muy bonito pero no estamos como para descartar aliados. Nuestros antiguos les dieron la oportunidad de integrarse y ser libres, no fué casualidad que dominásemos el mundo ya que lo hicimos con la cabeza y no con la fuerza, creo que algunos pueden aportar, claro deben demostrarlo y ganárselo.



Que no, esos aliados no sirven para nada. Ese negro no defiende la bandera de España, está defendiendo SU idea de una España negra, una España que no es España. ¿De qué me sirve tener aliados para luchar una guerra por una España que no es España?


----------



## Mink (13 Oct 2022)

Soy racista porque la mayoria de moronegros vienen a parasitear y estropear las cosas. A ese señor que defiende la bandera y da la puta cara sin que nadie se lo haya pedido se le puede considerar español honorario.


----------



## CommiePig (13 Oct 2022)

las putas ratas marxistas komunistas separatistas, atacan en manada

insultando, y la rata cobarde del "pero no graves eh!"..menuda escoria supremacista rancia los hijos del profeta sabino el nazi


----------



## mxmanu (13 Oct 2022)

Dejad de grabar!! no se entere la gente lo subnormales que somos por aquí.


----------



## alas97 (13 Oct 2022)

En Cuba exista más nacionalismo Español que en la propia España.

No quieras ver las listas de espera para pillar ciudadanía española a través de la ley de nietos. jejejeje

Una de las cosas que ha hecho el régimen por 63 años es destruir toda memoria histórica de España en Cuba y el legado de sus inmigrantes. Pero les ha salido el tiro por el culaton, nadie habla de mambises, pero todos van con España. Aunque no conozcan ni donde está.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (13 Oct 2022)

No sé si los podemitas estarán condenando esto. Cuando un inmigrante tiene valores, la izquierda no lo puede usar como marca propia.

Espero que esto sirva de lección a los inmigrantes para que hayan podido comprobar la verdadera cara de la izquierda.

Si ese inmigrante hubiera ido con la bandera de España y con un texto religioso distinto al catolicismo, nadie le hubiera tocado. Pero el problema es que sólo fue con la bandera de España. 

Se saca a Franco del Valle, pero no la violencia de las calles.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

ni repajolera idea de historia tienes





El Reaccionario dijo:


> Bendito sea Dios, que un conquistador español tuviese esclavos y auxiliares africanos negros no convertía a esos africanos negros en españoles.
> 
> Precisamente esos negros eran considerados por los españoles como africanos, no como españoles, porque España es una nación europea y no una mezcla de panchos, negros y moros.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (13 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> ¿No fue en 1516?



España conquista la Navarra surpirenaica en 1512 (la pierde en 1521 y la recupera otra vez ...) .

Pero el estado sobrevive independiente en la BajaNavarra norpirenaica , hasta que Luis de Borbon de Francia se la apropia en 1616. 

Navarra es anexionada a Francia con el edicto de Pau oficialmente en 1620 .





__





Édit de Pau — Wikipédia







fr.m.wikipedia.org





(Media Andorra pasa a Francia con ese edicto )


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Arriba te he puesto una conferencia de varias horas.
> 
> Aquí va un enlace de una publicación generalista de primer nivel:
> 
> ...



no hace falta ir tan atrás, bastan unas décadas con Guinea y algo más de un siglo con Cuba y Puerto Rico.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

Y ponen ejemplos para darme la razón, ya se veía en Cuba que un negro tenía la misma consideración que un blanco peninsular...



Bernaldo dijo:


> ni repajolera idea de historia tienes



Cállate ya, tiraflechas.


----------



## Juan Palomo (13 Oct 2022)

¿Dónde está la pulicía ahí?
Cómo le ha esquivado al que le iba a pegar.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

tú te estás tranquilito, morenancy



El Reaccionario dijo:


> Cállate ya, tiraflechas.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Oct 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y más español que todos esos.



Por mucho que les joda a los del video, va a ser que no.


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Oct 2022)

por fin un español con cojones!


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Oct 2022)

Esto es un puto cortocircuito!! qué opinan en podemos?


----------



## acitisuJ (13 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Esto es un puto cortocircuito!! qué opinan en podemos?



Opinan........que el cubano se lo merece por "ultraderechista, fascista y nazi"


----------



## Boba Fet II (13 Oct 2022)

Fermin Muguruza ya mismo está condenando esa agresion.Black is Beltza.


----------



## Manoliko (13 Oct 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de lo que significa España. Muy al contrario, lo que expones es propio de toda la purria protestante.
> 
> España es la defensa de la universalidad católica, de la gracia de Dios sobre el hombre.
> 
> ...



En el siglo XVI nuestra sangre no corría el riesgo de extinguirse, ahora si. Ahora todo extranjero que llega a la península contribuye a nuestro genocidio. En el siglo XVI eramos un mismo imperio, pero los indígenas vivían en américa, su tierra, y nosotros en la nuestra y algunos también allí, pues ese era nuestro derecho de conquista.

Si a un español del siglo XVI le hubiesen dicho que iban a meter en la península millones de negros e indios y que lo debían de aceptar porque eran tan españoles como nosotros hubiesen corrido ríos de sangre.

España fue demasiado buena. No se puede ser bueno con los extraños a costa de tus hijos, diga la biblia lo que diga.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de lo que significa España. Muy al contrario, lo que expones es propio de toda la purria protestante.
> 
> España es la defensa de la universalidad católica, de la gracia de Dios sobre el hombre.
> 
> ...



España es el pueblo español que surge de la unión católica de hispanorromanos y visigodos, y no cuentos infantiles.

El Imperio español consistía en convertir Guayaquil en Madrid, no Madrid en Guayaquil.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

las escena es muy España cañí, aparte del negro con la bandera de España a la que odian españoles de pura cepa, lo que se ve es la clásica plaza del pueblo con todos marujeando un altercado el que no pueden faltar dos txaro-nekanes metiéndose por medio, el clásico ladino con las manos en los bolsillos que insulta al negro, el mangarrián que se las da de boxeador que no sabe más que hacer gestitos con la cabeza pero solo bracea al aire, el otro que va por la espalda a quitarle la bandera como si fuera un banderillero y luego toda una cuadrilla haciendo bulto, incluído el clásico pánfilo con su pantalón corto y las manos en los bolsillos... en medio de una trifulca 

algo asín solo se puede ver en España


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Oct 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Fermin Muguruza ya mismo está condenando esa agresion.Black is Beltza.



bien traído!! minipunto ahí. Lo vamos a entender cuatro, pero muy bien traído.


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Oct 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> España es el pueblo español que surge de la unión católica de hispanorromanos y visigodos, y no cuentos infantiles.
> 
> El Imperio español consistía en convertir Guayaquil en Madrid, no Madrid en Guayaquil.



insinúa que los vascones no forman parte del pueblo español?? Usted también es ETA!


----------



## Manoliko (13 Oct 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Sois un apéndice del materialismo. Pensáis que la vida está en la raza, en los genes.
> 
> No en el espítiru. Y lo que dio vida a España como concepto universal fue su espíritu. Nunca su materia.
> 
> Vosotros sabréis.



No, lo que yo pienso es que el ser humano, cuando viene al mundo, a este mundo físico, tiene una parte espiritual y otra material. Si nos privan de la parte espiritual dejamos de ser humanos, pero si nos privan de la parte material dejamos de existir en el mundo material también, nos morimos.

Si eres católico deberías convenir en que eso no es lo que Dios quiere. Dios dijo; creced y multiplicaos, y la iglesia católica condena el suicidio. Mientras estemos en este mundo debemos cuidar también nuestra parte material.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Te lo compro. Si fueras un sacerdote de Trento. No un tipo del siglo XXI.
> 
> No te lo voy a explicar si no lo entiendes.



La Verdad es la Verdad en el s. XVI y en el s. XXI.

Un pueblo está formado por sus genes y por su espíritu, como un hombre está formado por cuerpo y alma, y no se pueden disociar ni obviar.


----------



## Magufillo (13 Oct 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225934
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226227



Suarez es el idolo de Santi Abascal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Oct 2022)

naziSSeparatistas etarras que atacan o matan a todo aquel que se sienta español y no sea uno de ellos.

fijaos como estas ratas fascistas ademas exigen que no se grabe lo que hacen.

a estas ratas hay que EX TER MI NAR LAS. ya lo hicimos en el 36 cuando ellos provocaron la guerra civil , y vivimos 40 años de libertad y progreso.

cuando los fascistasizquierdistas , especialmente los etarras , prueban su misma medicina , es decir el plomo de las pistolas entrando en sus cuerpos de ratas , es cuando se acojonan y se van a sus casas : esto hicieron los mierdas de los etarras idigoras y esnaola , cuando sufrieron el atentado contra ellos y probaron las balas en sus tripas , entonces despues de salir del hospital se acojonaron , el primero pasó a un segundo plano dentro de las ratas herri batasuna , y el segundo directamente dejó la politica y se volvió a su bufete de abogado rata cobarde.

y josu muguruza está en el infierno eterno pero si no hubiera hecho lo mismo : huir como RATAS que son.

a los fascistasizquierdistas hay que combatirles a MUERTE , y se cagan.

ahi en el video se ve como van en grupo de 30 , y un "valiente" enano de ellos se pone a mover los puños contra el hombre negro.
si ahi mismo llegan 10 patriotas de bien a repartir ostias pero de verdad , y a hacerles frente , ese se caga y con los demas "gudaris" cagados echan a correr.


----------



## birdland (13 Oct 2022)

Pero los valientes gudaris no se atreven con un par de menas puestos de pegamento


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> naziSSeparatistas etarras que atacan o matan a todo aquel que se sienta español y no sea uno de ellos.
> 
> fijaos como estas ratas fascistas ademas exigen que no se grabe lo que hacen.
> 
> ...



Pero si Idígoras había sido torero!! chiquito de Amorebieta!! y los de derechas españoles siempre dicen que los toreros son gente con muchos cojones!! cómo es posible?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pero si Idígoras había sido torero!! chiquito de Amorebieta!! y los de derechas españoles siempre dicen que los toreros son gente con muchos cojones!! cómo es posible?




hay toreros que se dejan los cojones en casa , ejemplo de profesionales : curro romero , ejemplo de amateurs : idigoras la rata etarra naziSSeparatista fascistaizquierdista (ahora sus cojones están quemandose en las llamas del infierno eterno con los demonios : y no sabes cómo me regocija esto)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Lain Coubert (13 Oct 2022)

Los del disparo en la nuca frente a frente pierden mucho.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Oct 2022)

como esquiva al cuerpoescombro jajajaja

si el negro le responde le hace un KO


----------



## Burbujarras (13 Oct 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Mejor la bandera inventada por el racista y endofobo de Sabino Arana. Arana que todavía sigue vigente en esa sociedad enferma y paleta del norte. No ya dando nombre a sedes de partidos endofobos como el Pene uve, sino también en premios que se dan los paletos entre ellos.
> 
> La Ikurriña es una bandera de odio y además una paletada de aldea para que 4 paletos se crean especiales en sus aldeas.



Ok, follamoronegros.


----------



## Boba Fet II (13 Oct 2022)

en este video se ve mucho mejor la movida:


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225934
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226227



Por eso los sicarios de los enemigos que nos gobiernan, usan la bandera de otras patrias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> en este video se ve mucho mejor la movida:



Les hace frente a toda la turba con una sola mano, sabiendo que le llega para arrear hostias a todos ellos. 

La otra la tiene ocupada agarrando la bandera para que no la pisen.


----------



## Boston molestor (13 Oct 2022)

Todo esto es tan años 80...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

" deja de grabar , a ver a quien llegan las multas luego , eh " 

La kale borroka, que eran unos niñatos de mierda, dejaron de quemar autobuses cuando le llegaron a los padres las facturas a pagar.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Oct 2022)

Ese negro merece ser español.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo conozco Euskadi y a muchos vascos, en general son gente extraordinaria. Lo que no quita que todos los presentes en el video, incluído el negrazo sean puta escoria.



Pues mira tío mierda. El único se salva es el negro. Los demás y tu sois basura.

Y se dice Vascolandia.


HIJO PUTA.


taluec.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Oct 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No, inmigración cero. Por muy trabajadores y buenas personas que sean, no se debe consentir que nos suplanten. De hecho, una España unida pero llena de negros no tiene ningún sentido, no es España.



Olvídate de esa España lo que queda merece peste, hambre, guerra y muerte.

Nacinalidad española para el negro ya!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Oct 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Bandera de Navarra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que os follen a ti y a todos follacabras del lugar.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Te equivocas.
> 
> Un hombre es su espíritu.
> 
> ...



Eso es MENTIRA. Un hombre es la unión de su cuerpo y alma.

Catecismo 362-365, "Corpore et anima unus":

*"365* La unidad del alma y del cuerpo es tan profunda que se debe considerar al alma como la "forma" del cuerpo (cf. Concilio de Vienne, año 1312, DS 902); es decir, gracias al alma espiritual, la materia que integra el cuerpo es un cuerpo humano y viviente; en el hombre, el espíritu y la materia no son dos naturalezas unidas, sino que su unión constituye una única naturaleza."

Y después llamas a los demás protestantes... Magnífico.


----------



## nate (13 Oct 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Que pena que tengan que venir de fuera para plantar cara a todos esos tontos útiles.
> 
> Un 10 al moreno



Moreno no, negro. Habla con propiedad. 

Moreno son los españoles cuando van a la playa. Este es negro. Nada que ver.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Oct 2022)

Si solo tenias un abuelo judío si podías ser alemán. Es el caso de Heidrich


----------



## TheYellowKing (13 Oct 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Mucho texto para algo que es fácil de entender, un negro no puede ser ni español ni francés. España está en Europa no en África.
> 
> 20 millones de inmigrantes legales senegaleses en España o con papelito de español no hacen España, hacen Senegal.



Eres un puto paleto. España no es sólo la peninsula. España es más, y el día de la hispanidad así lo demuestra. Prefiero a negro agradecido que a un socialista o que a ti, que tienes menos luces que un barco pirata.


----------



## Elsexy (13 Oct 2022)

Atacando en masa y que no graben.
Valientes gudaris


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Oct 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Sois un apéndice del materialismo. Pensáis que la vida está en la raza, en los genes.
> 
> No en el espítiru. Y lo que dio vida a España como concepto universal fue su espíritu. Nunca su materia.
> 
> Vosotros sabréis.



Pues por mucho que te explote la cabeza lo cierto es que la vida está en los genes y los genes determinan la raza. 

Las chorradas etéreas y espirituales de vuestra leyenda rosa me las paso por el forro.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Oct 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Eres un puto paleto. España no es sólo la peninsula. España es más, y el día de la hispanidad así lo demuestra. Prefiero a negro agradecido que a un socialista o que a ti, que tienes menos luces que un barco pirata.



Y tú eres un puto cosmopaleto de mierda, o lo que es lo mismo, un puto globalista de mierda, que quiere convertir España en un erial tercermundista. Ya disfrutarás de los machetazos, subnormal, pero luego no te pongas a llorar.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Dicen que el hombre de la bandera es cubano



Supongo que cuando la gente pregunta ¿Qué se celebra el 12 de octubre? Hay que responderle con este vídeo. La Hispanidad, un cubano negro defendiendo la bandera de España.


----------



## Llorón (13 Oct 2022)

Racistas!!!


----------



## Persea (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



contexto?


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Oct 2022)

España, único país del mundo donde te atacan por lucir la bandera nacional


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Resulta que la mayoría de los conflictos en el mundo son por razones étnicas, va a ser que a la mayoria de los pueblos les importa la raza...
> De hecho le importa a todo el puto mundo menos a los occidentales que se han dejado comer la tostada de una forma increible, y así estamos



Occidente está petado de subnormales.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



He visto el vidrio, he observado dos cosas, A saber: Unos terroristas de Nafarroa atacando a una bandera ESPAÑOLA.
He visto a un NEGRO portando una bandera ESPAÑOLA que no debia de llevarla por ser un sacrilegio. Ahora deduzco que los que atacaron a la bandera ESPAÑOLA son unos hihos de puta, Tambien deduco que el negro quiere pertenecer a Podemos vendiendo banderas Españolas de forma ilegal y falsificadas compradas en los chinos.
El negro, me dá igual. la Ofensa es a la bandera


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el negro le echa huevos a la situación. Los abertzales en su linea de ser valientes en cinco contra uno y a llorar como bebés cuando les pillan a solas.



Los gudaris de vía estrecha.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Oct 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Conocí Cuba y conozco algún cubano aquí, en general son gente extraordinariamente cubana.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un instituto de Pamplona permite carteles contra España durante días en su fachada
> 
> Ni la dirección del centro ni el departamento de Educación hacen nada en un instituto con menores de 12 a 17 años en sus aulas.*
> 
> ...



Claro .... clariiiisimo, ya ha dejado de vender botellas de cristal y gasolina con aceite para la moto. Lo que hay es cobardia y calzonazos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Oct 2022)

Sujetame el cubata
Traéme la tabla de Ammurabí.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Sois un apéndice del materialismo. Pensáis que la vida está en la raza, en los genes.
> 
> No en el espítiru. Y lo que dio vida a España como concepto universal fue su espíritu. Nunca su materia.
> 
> Vosotros sabréis.



Están agilipollados con los resabios decimonónicos anglogermánicos, hijos a su vez del bastardeo luterano y calvinista. 

Se puede recurrir al puro sentido común para no apoyar masas migratorias desbordadas. Pero estos van por lo de arriba...


----------



## t_chip (13 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo conozco Euskadi y a muchos vascos, en general son gente extraordinaria. Lo que no quita que todos los presentes en el video, incluído el negrazo sean puta escoria.



Quizás sean todos "puta escoria", pero el negro es puta escoria con cojones, al revés que los otros.

La verdad es que los vascos en general de huevos no van sobraos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (13 Oct 2022)

No es un negro, es UN CUBANO, coño.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> No es un negro, es UN CUBANO, coño.



Exacto.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Oct 2022)

Gentucilla.
Les conozco porque vivo allí.
Por separado son unos cobardes.
Son más de pueblo que las vacas. Les oyes hablar y son medio retardes. Fútbol y España de mala.
Son los hijos del pnv educados con nuestro dinero.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Oct 2022)

Mis dies a los reflejos del negro. Como gato encocado.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un instituto de Pamplona permite carteles contra España durante días en su fachada
> 
> Ni la dirección del centro ni el departamento de Educación hacen nada en un instituto con menores de 12 a 17 años en sus aulas.*
> 
> ...




Son tan subnormales que la X de tachar es una puta aspa de Borgoña carlista   Se han hecho el auto lifehack los etarrillas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Oct 2022)

Entre los que atacan se ve cierto grado de organización, poco antes de que uno de los matones le intente pegar al cubano un cómplice intenta que no se grabe la escena y luego hay unos que distraen y provocan y otros que atizan. Y como muchas otras veces tampoco se ven policías intentando parar a los necionalistas violentos...ésta claro que son bandas callejeras pseudo SA que tienen los nazionalistas en la calle tanto en Vascongadas y Navarra como en Cataluña.... desde luego muy bien por ese héroe porque lo mas fácil era que hubiera salido caliente de la encerrona...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Oct 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Mira el valiente, mira el valiente, me recuerda al alcalde de Valladolid a quien le llamó hijo put




Joder la tuitera, joder la tuitera


----------



## Stormtrooper (13 Oct 2022)

Sin duda y me incluyo.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

¿Qué problema tienes tú con mos de pueblo y las vacas, señorito? 

No mezcles asuntos



Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Gentucilla.
> Les conozco porque vivo allí.
> Por separado son unos cobardes.
> Son más de pueblo que las vacas. Les oyes hablar y son medio retardes. Fútbol y España de mala.
> Son los hijos del pnv educados con nuestro dinero.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Joder la tuitera, joder la tuitera



Nombre y apellidos...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Entre los que atacan se ve cierto grado de organización, poco antes de que uno de los matones le intente pegar al cubano un cómplice intenta que no se grabe la escena y luego hay unos que distraen y provocan y otros que atizan. Y como muchas otras veces tampoco se ven policías intentando parar a los necionalistas violentos...ésta claro que son bandas callejeras pseudo SA que tienen los nazionalistas en la calle tanto en Vascongadas y Navarra como en Cataluña.... desde luego muy bien por ese héroe porque lo mas fácil era que hubiera salido caliente de la encerrona...



Son muuuy torpes...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Nombre y apellidos...



mar diaz gamero - Buscar con Google


----------



## fogbugz (14 Oct 2022)

Lazaro Pons, cubano, pero mas espanol que mucha escoria infecta que invade Navarra:





__





Cargando…






twitter.com


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Oct 2022)

Bravo por el señor negro, ha defendido la españolidad con gallardía frente a la chusma bilduetarra.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo conozco Euskadi y a muchos vascos, en general son gente extraordinaria. Lo que no quita que todos los presentes en el video, incluído el negrazo sean puta escoria.



El dedo meñique del negrazo vale mas que toda la basura separatista de la plaza.


----------



## ashe (14 Oct 2022)

Región que junto los recogenueces viven del expolio al resto de españoles, que no deja de ser curioso tanta mierda contra españa pero no deniegan los beneficios que esta le da..



Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Bandera de Navarra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya si eso la batalla de Velate con los recogenueces quitando partes de la historia como los cañones de Velate para otro día... y me da que fue en 1516..

Vamos que lo tuyo no es la historia..


Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> ¿No fue en 1516?



Y en concreto la batalla de Velate en el que los recogenueces manipularon para variar la historia cambiando simbolos cuando no quitar los cañones de Velate que los NAVARROS dieron a los castellanos porque los navarros estaban hasta los cojones de la monarquia titere de Francia como fue ese "reino", de ahi que haya otro castillo de navarra en francia, lo que tiene una forma de parasitar España por parte de ese cancer llamado Francia que su mera existencia desde siempre ha sido un cáncer para el continente, que no deja de ser ironico como se han afrancesado tanto cuando precisamente esos hicieron una politica de purga de artesanos y poblaciones civiles en el norte para eliminar la competencia (como hicieron los ingleses en la India, calcado cuando no un poco mas bestia ya que se dedicaban a cortar los dedos para que no pudiesen currar)




Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de lo que significa España. Muy al contrario, lo que expones es propio de toda la purria protestante.
> 
> España es la defensa de la universalidad católica, de la gracia de Dios sobre el hombre.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es la raza y otra la cultura y el fin era expandir el imperio a otras regiones para imitar españa al resto, no para coger lo peor de terceros y traerlo a España..


----------



## ecoñomixta (14 Oct 2022)

Rasistas!


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Oct 2022)

jojojo, eso es en calle Navarrería...
Que gran ciudad tan española, Pamplona.


----------



## chortinator (14 Oct 2022)

Yo hay estoy viendo un ataque racista. Esperemos que sos racismo actue de oficio.


----------



## skan (14 Oct 2022)

Los supremacistas indepes llaman fachas al resto de vascos, catalanes y españoles, pero los fachas son ellos.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (14 Oct 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Lazaro Pons, cubano, pero mas espanol que mucha escoria infecta que invade Navarra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Busco al meu pare, és moronegre, cubà, y de cognom català.


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Los navarros son expertos en running, siempre que vienen aquí tienen que correr como conejas, bueno y allí también los hemos corrido. Menuda panda de mariconas.
> 
> ¡INDAR GORRINOS SIEMPRE A CORRER!



los ultras son escoria sean del equipo y del pais que sean

se aprovechan de un deporte donde van familias con niños para molestar y pegarse

tíos con pelos en los huevos comportándose como si tuvieran 12 años mentales

basura humana


----------



## opilano (14 Oct 2022)

Un tonto defendiendo un trapo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## pepeleches (14 Oct 2022)

Es que no lo entendéis, los ataques machistas o racistas solo los pueden sufrir gente de izquierdas. 

Yo hasta me enternezco cuando ves a una política de izquierdas sacar el machismo a pasear cuando le critican con razón por su trabajo. Me parece una defensa tan infantil y que es tan cantosa que lo único que me demuestra es falta de recursos. Pero oye, cuela. 

Ahora bien, eso no cuela si hay que atacar por ejemplo a Ayuso. Se le pueden decir las burradas más gordas que te imagines, porque al no ser de izquierdas las reglas cambian. 

Cada vez que hay un conflicto con una mujer, un gay o gente de otra raza, si es de izquierdas será la primera baza que se ponga encima de la mesa. Por mucho que haya razón en lo que le digan, eso da igual. Es parte del asqueroso machismo fascismo racismo que tenemos interiorizado. 

Pero si no eres de izquierdas....


----------



## uberales (14 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Joder la tuitera, joder la tuitera



Unmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, ¿de cuánto dinero estamos hablando?


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Oct 2022)

¿Es "español" de segunda generación? Podria ser un montaje para luchar contra el racismo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 Oct 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Busco al meu pare, és moronegre, cubà, y de cognom català.



Se echan de menos los tags en el foro.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Oct 2022)

Jaja lo dice. Que valientes 5 a 1, que valientes... 

Por eso no me daba miedo ir con la bandera de España por Pamplona. Porque de antemano (y eso q solo tenía 14 años) me olía lo que eran esta gentuza.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pues mira tío mierda. El único se salva es el negro. Los demás y tu sois basura.
> 
> Y se dice Vascolandia.
> 
> ...



Cuando aprendas a escribir hablamos si eso.

Saluc.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Los navarros son expertos en running, siempre que vienen aquí tienen que correr como conejas, bueno y allí también los hemos corrido. Menuda panda de mariconas.
> 
> ¡INDAR GORRINOS SIEMPRE A CORRER!



Pues teneis Zaragoza llena de guarros banda de mariconas ligallos.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El dedo meñique del negrazo vale mas que toda la basura separatista de la plaza.



El mismo negrazo que si no se le viera la banderita estaríais escupiendo bilis por inmigrante paguitero, que se os ve el plumero, disimulad un poco anda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Cuando aprendas a escribir hablamos si eso.
> 
> Saluc.



Ningun vasquito de mierda me va a dar lecciones de nada. Preparaos que se van a acabar vuestros privilegios y vais a comer mierda con cucharon.


----------



## t_chip (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> El mismo negrazo que si no se le viera la banderita estaríais escupiendo bilis por inmigrante paguitero, que se os ve el plumero, disimulad un poco anda.










Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Fíjate lo que me puede importar un político de estos que no sé si este está vivo o muerto.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ningun vasquito de mierda me va a dar lecciones de nada. Preparaos que se van a acabar vuestros privilegios y vais a comer mierda con cucharon.



Ningún vahquito, ni andalú, ni galego, ni catalá, ni mandrileño; a ti nadie te dará nunca lecciones de nada. Deberías escucharlas porque cansa leerte.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ningún vahquito, ni andalú, ni galego, ni catalá, ni mandrileño; a ti nadie te dará nunca lecciones de nada. Deberías escucharlas porque cansa leerte.



¿Que opinas de hacer un referendum para ilegalizar el separatismo??

¿Tiene derecho el pueblo a opinar y ser escuchado??

¿En que chiringuito abrevas?


----------



## unaie (14 Oct 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser un provocador, probablemente enviado por la guardia civil o VOX. Porque no parece que pasara por ahi sino que estaba poniendose enfrente y provocando a un grupo previamente concentrado con banderas en algun acto. Parece que tiene experiencia en boxeo y seguramente esta contratado. Es raro que un negro se meta en esos lios por iniciativa propia. Parece la fase 2 de las provocaciones de Cake Minuesa, enviar negros a reventar actos. Tambien es raro que haya habido esa reaccion violenta, falta contexto, saber si ha habido insultos o provocaciones mayores.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Tambien es raro que haya habido esa reaccion violenta, falta contexto, saber si ha habido insultos o provocaciones mayores.



sí es raro, más que nada por la falta de cojoncillos y experiencia callejera de los actuales cachorrillos del nacionalismo, a los que la morisma se los va a comer con patatas en algunas ciudades


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> El mismo negrazo que si no se le viera la banderita estaríais escupiendo bilis por inmigrante paguitero, que se os ve el plumero, disimulad un poco anda.



Si fuera un nigga paguitero como el mantero desagradecido de potemos, se le critica y punto. Si es un negro de bien se le alaba y punto.

Las cosas claras y la basura separatista en su sitio.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser un provocador, probablemente enviado por la guardia civil o VOX. Porque no parece que pasara por ahi sino que estaba poniendose enfrente y provocando a un grupo previamente concentrado con banderas en algun acto. Parece que tiene experiencia en boxeo y seguramente esta contratado. Es raro que un negro se meta en esos lios por iniciativa propia. Parece la fase 2 de las provocaciones de Cake Minuesa, enviar negros a reventar actos. Tambien es raro que haya habido esa reaccion violenta, falta contexto, saber si ha habido insultos o provocaciones mayores.



¿Que opinas de hacer un referendum para ilegalizar el separatismo??

¿Tiene derecho el pueblo a opinar y ser escuchado??

¿En que chiringuito abrevas?


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Que opinas de hacer un referendum para ilegalizar el separatismo??
> 
> ¿Tiene derecho el pueblo a opinar y ser escuchado??
> 
> ¿En que chiringuito abrevas?



- Lo mismo que de hacer un referéndum para decidir si se quieren independizar. Lo que no entiendo es que dando tanto asco como os dan las vascongadas cómo os aferráis tanto a ellas.

- Sí. Otra cosa es que se le haga caso o no.

- En el que sirvan Kalimotxo con buena crianza.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



MUy valientes, que llamen a 20 mas, luego les roban los moros y se callan.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Que os follen a ti y a todos follacabras del lugar.



Parece que las criticas constructivas y razonadas no son lo tuyo .


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Oct 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser un provocador, probablemente enviado por la guardia civil o VOX. Porque no parece que pasara por ahi sino que estaba poniendose enfrente y provocando a un grupo previamente concentrado con banderas en algun acto. Parece que tiene experiencia en boxeo y seguramente esta contratado. Es raro que un negro se meta en esos lios por iniciativa propia. Parece la fase 2 de las provocaciones de Cake Minuesa, enviar negros a reventar actos. Tambien es raro que haya habido esa reaccion violenta, falta contexto, saber si ha habido insultos o provocaciones mayores.



Eres subnormal, por no decir otra cosa, ese tío es un cubano que por lo que se ve no tiene derecho a expresarse ni vivir, es la paz y el amor de tus ideologías de mierda. Un negro solo con una turba y es provocar, eres un mierda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> - Lo mismo que de hacer un referéndum para decidir si se quieren independizar. Lo que no entiendo es que dando tanto asco como os dan las vascongadas cómo os aferráis tanto a ellas.
> 
> - Sí. Otra cosa es que se le haga caso o no.
> 
> - En el que sirvan Kalimotxo con buena crianza.



La soberania pertenece al todo el pueblo español. No se puede hacer ningun referendum exclusivo en ninguna region. Si se hace algun referendum, se le pregunta a todo el pueblo. Por chiringuito no me refiero a los mierda sitios de alcohol baratero que frecuentas, sino al lugar donde te han enchufado y cobras un sueldo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Parece que las criticas constructivas y razonadas no son lo tuyo .



Hablar con tontorrones como tu??...... no me jodas.


----------



## t_chip (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Fíjate lo que me puede importar un político de estos que no sé si este está vivo o muerto.



Que no sepas si está vivo o muerto no es porque él no importe, así en general (lo que importe o no a un don nadie como tú es irrelevante), sino porque eres un crío y un ignorante.
Este fue, despues de Rebuzno Arana, el tipo más importante del nazi-onanismo boinarroscado.
Que no sepas de él no le hace de menos a él, sino a ti.
Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## acitisuJ (14 Oct 2022)

Es cubano, no es africano. Prefiero que se vayan a África los pro-etarras del video.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Oct 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Región que junto los recogenueces viven del expolio al resto de españoles, que no deja de ser curioso tanta mierda contra españa pero no deniegan los beneficios que esta le da..
> 
> 
> Ya si eso la batalla de Velate con los recogenueces quitando partes de la historia como los cañones de Velate para otro día... y me da que fue en 1516..
> ...



Intoxica que algo queda , Navarra tiene sus propios historiadores , los hechos historicos que he mencionado son verdaderos , otra cosa es que no gusten desde una perspectiva española .


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Hablar con tontorrones como tu??...... no me jodas.



Refutacion "ad hominen " , algo muy ... español .


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Reputacion "ad hominen " , algo muy ... español .



     follacabras revelandose en todo su esplendor.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La soberania pertenece al todo el pueblo español. No se puede hacer ningun referendum exclusivo en ninguna region. Si se hace algun referendum, se le pregunta a todo el pueblo. Por chiringuito no me refiero a los mierda sitios de alcohol baratero que frecuentas, *sino al lugar donde te han enchufado y cobras un sueldo.*



Ah, te refieres a mi propia empresa con 20 trabajadores, bueno se hace lo que se puede.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Que no sepas si está vivo o muerto no es porque él no importe, así en general (lo que importe o no a un don nadie como tú es irrelevante), sino porque eres un crío y un ignorante.
> Este fue, despues de Rebuzno Arana, el tipo más importante del nazi-onanismo boinarroscado.
> Que no sepas de él no le hace de menos a él, sino a ti.
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, veo que tus faltas de ortografía vienen ligados a la falta de comprensión lectora. A ese personaje lo tengo obligadamente bien estudiado.

No he dicho que no sepa de él, si no que me la pela, ese, el Sabino y Franco. Tiempos pasados, que pasados bien están, ahí se quedan. Por gente como tú, sea español o vasco, que no deja de vivir con resquemor, nostalgia y odio y venganza es por lo que una nación no se une y avanza.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> follacabras revelandose en todo su esplendor.



Veo que cambiaste tu avatar ...


----------



## Nicors (14 Oct 2022)

Negros orgullosos de España y gays fachas anti comunistas, nutrición.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ah, te refieres a mi propia empresa con 20 trabajadores, bueno se hace lo que se puede.



¿Y LOS ALIENS?


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Que un vasco le hierva la sangre por ver una bandera española y luego no le importe estar rodeado de moros parásitos es digno de estudio



Pues tu para ser tan español tienes menos vista que Rompetechos , si no tenemos control de fronteras ni soberania propia no podemos elegir quien se queda y quien se tiene que ir .


----------



## Jebediah (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Y LOS ALIENS?



Buenos trabajadores pero impuntuales.


----------



## gordofóbico (14 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Curioso, ni una bandera de Navarra


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Buenos trabajadores pero impuntuales.



Si en España recuperamos cierto sentido del orden y nos volcamos -junto con otras naciones afines- por un proyecto hispánico las posibilidades son cuasi infinitas.

Desde luego, el descontrol migratorio de los últimos lustros es muy contraproducente y no es ni de lejos un planteamiento aceptable desde un punto de vista hispanista. Traer un montón de gente sin ton ni son, ni un plan ordenado de coordinación con los países emisores de América, inevitablemente acaba por dar problemas.

En realidad, el potencial de trabajo futuro estaría en sitios como Cuba y Puerto Rico, emancipadas de los yugos que cargan--> uno puesto por los rusocomunistas en el siglo pasado, el otro por los USanos liberales hace más de un siglo.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Curioso, ni una bandera de Navarra



exacto, es la variante ibérica del INDIGENISMO, es decir, indigentismo cultural

que los navarros, que tienen en su haber patrimonial todo un reino del que heredaron una foralidad bien característica hasta no hace tantas generaciones, hayan caído en la purria separatista vizcaína dice mucho del punto al que hemos llegado en España

los "aberro chalés" han intentado en los últimos tiempos hacer una reescritura ideológica para intentar capitalizar la simbología navarra a su mierda de indigenismo, el forero unaie es un ejemplo de esa corriente

cuando resurja el auténtico navarrismo, muy vinculado al tradicionalismo, les harán trizas el constructo indigenista ese que han engendrado... aún así ahí lo tienes, los tontolabas del arete en la oreja y pelo desmochao siguen con su imaginario seudobritánico de la icurriña, en plena navarra


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Opino lo mismo, que tiene que ver eso con mi comentario...



Lo mismo quiere decir el pollo que ellos prefieren a la moralla y delincuencia mora que a un cubano negro que lleva una bandera de España en España, lo mismo el negro es muy peligroso y les contagia su adn especial.


----------



## racalmatt (14 Oct 2022)

Con dos eggs...., esquiva bien ...


----------



## Jotagb (14 Oct 2022)

El negro iba buscando eso, esa bandera no se puede respetar. Una bandera que representa a la saga borbónica no es de buen gusto para nadie.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 Oct 2022)

Escoria follaterrorista... deberían ser exterminados con zyklon-b.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

la única bandera no merecedora de respeto en ese video es esa adaptación separatista a imitación de la Union Jack británica, a la que han dado en llamar "icurriña"





Jotagb dijo:


> El negro iba buscando eso, esa bandera no se puede respetar. Una bandera que representa a la saga borbónica no es de buen gusto para nadie.


----------



## Jotagb (14 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la única bandera no merecedora de respeto es una esa adaptación separatista a imitación de la Union Jack británica, a la que han dado en llamar "icurriña"



Que pinta ese negro con la bandera apestosa española en esa fiesta?
Si hubiera llevado la de Camerún no le habrían dicho nada


----------



## uberales (14 Oct 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Hoooombre, el hijo del carlistón alzado en la cruzada del 36 y el mismo que era el cura de la embajada de España en Berlín. Cómo se nota el cambiachaquetismo generacional.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

¿por qué no iba a poder llevar la bandera española ese cubano?

ahí lo que desentonan son las banderas británicas versión mal lavada en la lavadora, NI UNA BANDERA NAVARRA SE VE



Jotagb dijo:


> Que pinta ese negro con la bandera apestosa española en esa fiesta?
> Si hubiera llevado la de Camerún no le habrían dicho nada


----------



## Antiparticula (14 Oct 2022)

Que reflejos tiene el cubano.


----------



## TercioVascongado (14 Oct 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Bendito sea Dios, que un conquistador español tuviese esclavos y auxiliares africanos negros no convertía a esos africanos negros en españoles.
> 
> Precisamente esos negros eran considerados por los españoles como africanos, no como españoles, porque España es una nación europea y no una mezcla de panchos, negros y moros.




Eran pocos y eran excepción, pero existían. España fue una nación enclavada geográficamente en Europa hasta 1492 en que trascendió las fronteras europeas en todos los sentidos, geográfica y culturalmente. Ese es el hecho diferencial de España como nación. Esa fue la novedad y prácticamente la excepción en la Historia. Se llevó el hecho cultural español fuera de España y por lo tanto aquellas tierras se convirtieron de facto en España.


----------



## Oteador (14 Oct 2022)

En Pamplona a las bestias aberchales no les está gustando la normalización, palabro que antes utilizaban los batasunos por cierto. Las muestras de amor a la Nación Española de los navarros no sientan bien a los discipulos del vizcaino Sabino Arana. Episodios como este son bastante habituales.

Aquí ni la fiscalía ni la izquierda ve racismo,
ni aquí machismo.








Insultos, amenazas y pintadas de «Puta España» en Navarra en contra de la selección femenina de fútbol y su afición


«Españoles, hijos de puta» fue uno de los cánticos más escuchados ayer momentos antes del partido amistoso que jugó el equipo ante Estados Unidos en el campo del Osasuna



www.abc.es





Igual que cuando viene la selección de baloncesto


----------



## circodelia2 (14 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Que reflejos tiene el cubano.




Esquiva bien, le habrán notado trazas de boxer y se cuidan de acercarse. 
....


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

Le acabarán llamando EL CUBANO *VOX*EADOR


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pues teneis Zaragoza llena de guarros banda de mariconas ligallos.



Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Floid (14 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el negro le echa huevos a la situación. Los abertzales en su linea de ser valientes en cinco contra uno y a llorar como bebés cuando les pillan a solas.



Y no olvides intentar pegarle a traicion, cuando se gira porque uno le quita la bandera, que miserables.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Hijo de la gran puta.



La verdad ofende?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La verdad ofende?



Comeme la pollas retrasado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Comeme la pollas retrasado.



haces cruising con tus compis de ligallo?? no me sorprende.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Oct 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Curioso, ni una bandera de Navarra



La bandera clasica de Navarra la usan actualmente los autodenominados "navarristas" , que entienden lo navarro como sinonimo de lo español , esos que hablan de la invasion del reino independiente de Navarra en 1512 como "voluntaria entrega " ( ¿ a santo de que entonces los navarros intentaron en 1521 recuperar Pamplona y el resto de la alta Navarra si se entrego voluntariamente ? ) , esos "navarristas" que heredaron la parroquia politica del carlismo navarro despues de Montejurra , en los prolegomenos de eso que el regimen del 78 llama "la transicion" .


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Oct 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Eran pocos y eran excepción, pero existían. España fue una nación enclavada geográficamente en Europa hasta 1492 en que trascendió las fronteras europeas en todos los sentidos, geográfica y culturalmente. Ese es el hecho diferencial de España como nación. Esa fue la novedad y prácticamente la excepción en la Historia. Se llevó el hecho cultural español fuera de España y por lo tanto aquellas tierras se convirtieron de facto en España.



Todas las principales naciones europeas han tenido un imperio con posesiones fuera de Europa. ¿Y? No por ello consideraban a los habitantes de sus posesiones iguales que a los de la metrópoli.

El papelito masónico hecho por unos liberales, a espaldas del pueblo que luchaba contra el francés, puede decir misa. Gracias a Dios, nunca se aplicó.


----------



## TercioVascongado (14 Oct 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Todas las principales naciones europeas han tenido un imperio con posesiones fuera de Europa. ¿Y? No por ello consideraban a los habitantes de sus posesiones iguales que a los de la metrópoli.
> 
> El papelito masónico hecho por unos liberales, a espaldas del pueblo que luchaba contra el francés, puede decir misa. Gracias a Dios, nunca se aplicó.



España sí. Si lo desconoces, es problema tuyo, no mío. Documéntate.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> haces cruising con tus compis de ligallo?? no me sorprende.



Se cree el maricón que todos son de su condición.


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Oct 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> España sí. Si lo desconoces, es problema tuyo, no mío. Documéntate.



España no, globalista, no. Empezando por la limpieza de sangre y terminando por el sistema de castas.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

de España es la primera globalización, la buena

la limpieza de sangre se ha explicado por activa y por pasiva, no es biológica sino de raíz religiosa

la Inquisición procesó mucho centroeuropeo por sospechas de criptoluteranismo, por ejemplo

queréis homologar la Monarquía Católica a una basura de "sistema de castas" indoeuropeo tipo hindú pero os hace aguas por todos lados



El Reaccionario dijo:


> España no, globalista, no. Empezando por la limpieza de sangre y terminando por el sistema de castas.


----------



## Vengerberg (14 Oct 2022)

Aprovechan la mínima para montar follón, no saben hacer otra cosa. Y como en las próximas elecciones gane la "derecha", vamos a tener 4 años de sobredosis de palomitas viendo manifestaciones y vandalismo 24/365.


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> de España es la primera globalización, la buena
> 
> la limpieza de sangre se ha explicado por activa y por pasiva, no es biológica sino de raíz religiosa
> 
> ...



Los hispanchistas y leyendarrosistas queréis convertir nuestra historia en una película de Netflix, en la que se muestre a nuestra nación como una adelantada del progresismo moderno, de la tolerancia, de la multiculturalidad... Eso es MENTIRA.

La limpieza de sangre no era biológica, por eso no se expulsó a los moriscos que eran cristianos bautizados... No era biológica, por eso en América no se hacían partidas de bautismo de blancos españoles y otra de indios, mestizos y negros.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

por supuesto, el problema de los moriscos era religioso... hasta el más tonto lo entiende, máxime cuando estuvieron colaborando con los turcos
es más, la mayoría de moriscos eran BIOLÓGICAMENTE IBÉRICOS, indistinguibles físicamente de los cristianos autóctonos, de modo que argumentación racial NULA

pero qué infantilidad la vuestra

el tema de partidas está más que estudiado, NADA QUE VER CON UNA SOCIEDAD DE CASTAS



El Reaccionario dijo:


> Los hispanchistas y leyendarrosistas queréis convertir nuestra historia en una película de Netflix, en la que se muestre a nuestra nación como una adelantada del progresismo moderno, de la tolerancia, de ka
> 
> La limpieza de sangre no era biológica, por eso no se expulsó a los moriscos que eran cristianos bautizados... No era biológica, por eso en América se hacían partidas de bautismo de blancos españoles y otra de indios, mestizos y negros.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> por supuesto, el problema de los moriscos era religioso... hasta el más tonto lo entiende, máxime cuando estuvieron colaborando con los turcos
> 
> pero qué infantilidad la vuestra
> 
> el tema de partidas está más que estudiado, NADA QUE VER CON UNA SOCIEDAD DE CASTAS



Me encanta cómo niegas la realidad, si el problema de los moriscos hubiera sido religioso, lo habría llevado a cabo la Inquisición. Pero es que ni la Inquisición ni el Papa estaban a favor de la expulsión de cristianos bautizados.

Se hacían registros, se hacían leyes priorizando a los blancos peninsulares, pero no había un sistema de castas. Increíble.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

lo divertido es que digas que los moriscos fueron expulsados por motivos raciales CUANDO IRAN MAYORITARIAMENTE IBÉRICOS como sus convecinos

esta mujer, Pilar Gonzalbo tiene investigados más registros parroquiales que nadie y es una de las personas que han desmontado la estupidez de castas, instrúyete anda, tiene que ser duro que los estudios académicos os desmonten desvaríos que copiáis de ostras culturas ajenas





El Reaccionario dijo:


> Me encanta cómo niegas la realidad, si el problema de los moriscos hubiera sido religioso, lo habría llevado a cabo la Inquisición. Pero es que ni la Inquisición ni el Papa estaban a favor de la expulsión de cristianos bautizados.
> 
> Se hacían registros, se hacían leyes priorizando a los blancos peninsulares, pero no había un sistema de castas. Increíble.


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lo divertido es que digas que los moriscos fueron expulsados por motivos raciales CUANDO IRAN MAYORITARIAMENTE IBÉRICOS como sus convecinos
> 
> esta mujer, Pilar Gonzalbo tiene investigados más registros parroquiales que nadie y es una de las personas que han desmontado la estupidez de castas, instrúyete anda, tiene que ser duro que los estudios académicos os desmonten desvaríos que copiáis de ostras culturas ajenas



Claro, eran ibéricos, por eso los polemistas a favor de la expulsión hacían mención a su aspecto físico.

Lo que diga una charo me importa entre 0 y nada, los documentos y los hechos están ahí, es lo bueno de la historia que no se puede manipular por la ideología progresista.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

a su vestimenta, biológicamente eran la mayoría ibéricos, indistinguibles del resto (esto ya lo dejó suficientemente claro Caro Baroja)

si lo que dicen los académicos que más han estudiado nuestros virreinatos te interesa un bledo ya te retrata y demuestra la escasa confianza en la consistencia de vuestros delirios de importación

hale, despachau



El Reaccionario dijo:


> Claro, eran ibéricos, por eso los polemistas a favor de la expulsión hacían mención a su aspecto físico.
> 
> Lo que diga una charo me importa entre 0 y nada, los documentos y los hechos están ahí, es lo bueno de la historia que no se puede manipular por la ideología progresista.


----------



## ANS² (14 Oct 2022)

qué sociedad más enferma


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (14 Oct 2022)

jojojooj a mamarla moreniko


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Oct 2022)

Luego que si les enterraban en cal viva


----------



## César92 (14 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Resulta que la mayoría de los conflictos en el mundo son por razones étnicas, va a ser que a la mayoria de los pueblos les importa la raza...
> De hecho le importa a todo el puto mundo menos a los occidentales que se han dejado comer la tostada de una forma increible, y así estamos








Eso lo entienden hasta en China, el problema está que en Europa, desde 1945 , está prohibido defenderse de la INVASIÓN y para colmo, te tienes que comer las mierdas de las teorías marxistas, donde te dicen que la raza y las etnias no existen, mientras te llaman racista.


Esto es como ser ateo y hablar de Satán.


----------



## César92 (14 Oct 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> ¿Es "español" de segunda generación? Podria ser un montaje para luchar contra el racismo.



Están desplazando el ventanal de Overton sobre el tema de la inmigración en el espectro derechista de la política.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Oct 2022)

Supongo que Farreras le habrá dedicado ya algún especial


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1228291



Otro catalan que se cree español .








Pons es un apellido catalan , originario de Lerida .


----------



## uberales (15 Oct 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Otro catalan que se cree español .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por tanto, español.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Oct 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Por tanto, español.



¿Y si fuese del Rosellon ?....


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Oct 2022)

Cataluña fue parte del reino de Aragon , socio fundador pero que a la larga otro antiguo reino fagocitado por España como Navarra .

Fernando el catolico de Aragon un buen rey para España , pero a la larga malo para Aragon , por que ha terminado en este siglo XXI cuarteado en cuatro comunidades autonomas , comunidad autonoma de Aragon ,Catalunya , Comunitat Valenciana y Baleares .


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

¿Cómo que "otro antiguo reino fagocitado por España"?

¿Tan ignorantes estamos o es que el separatismo va abduciendo cerebros?



Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Cataluña fue parte del reino de Aragon , socio fundador pero que a la larga otro antiguo reino fagocitado por España como Navarra .
> 
> Fernando el catolico de Aragon un buen rey para España , pero a la larga malo para Aragon , por que ha terminado en este siglo XXI cuarteado en cuatro comunidades autonomas , comunidad autonoma de Aragon ,Catalunya , Comunitat Valenciana y Baleares .


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Oct 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Otro catalan que se cree español .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Cómo que "otro antiguo reino fagocitado por España"?
> 
> ¿Tan ignorantes estamos o es que el separatismo va abduciendo cerebros?



A ver respondeme :

¿Donde esta Aragon hoy en dia ?

Yo te lo digo, minimizada a una pequeña comunidad autonoma .









Aragón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Tres tristes provincias .

Si se hubiesen mantenido unidos todos los antiguos territorios de la antigua corona de Aragon , ahora Huesca , Teruel y Zaragoza estarian economicamente mucho mejor .


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

buf, todavía ni te has enterado...



Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> A ver respondeme :
> 
> ¿Donde esta Aragon hoy en dia ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (16 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> buf, todavía ni te has enterado...



No te esfuerces.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (16 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> buf, todavía ni te has enterado...



¿ De que ?...


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

Bueno, parece que Lázaro, el cubano de marras, ha comentado impresiones


----------



## serie de netflix (16 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



en su escala de odio parece que ser español esta por encima de ser inmi negro puiajajajAJHaJhaHJ

etarras asquerosos

yo les daba la independencia pero tras eso me dedicaba a putearlos sin piedad, como si se quedan sin suministro electrico y se mueren de hambre

0 pena me daria


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo les daba la independencia...



que les dabas qué?

otro que flojea... aprended del cubano, cojones!
de qué váis, parecéis elvirarrocas de la vida, ella al menos tiene la disculpa de ser una señora mayor:






Elvira Roca, la troyana, a favor de expulsar Cataluña de España


¿Qué cuerpo se os queda ahora? https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/elvira-roca-el-troyanismo-ateo-que-contribuye-a-desvincular-hispanidad-de-catolicidad.1636340/post-42818273 Esto muestra el peligro de dejar cosas demasiado importantes en manos de quienes no tienen fe en ellas, solo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## serie de netflix (16 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que les dabas qué?
> 
> otro que flojea... aprended del cubano, cojones!
> de qué váis, parecéis elvirarrocas de la vida, ella al menos tiene la disculpa de ser una señora mayor:
> ...



lo que te digo que se vayan a la puta mierda los etarras chorizos y ya si eso tras putearlos a full y ser erradicados pues se les conquista y atpc


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (16 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Bueno, parece que Lázaro, el cubano de marras, ha comentado impresiones



El cubano no sabe la historia de donde vive , y despues pasa lo que pasa .


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

que el cubano no sabrá las historietas fantásticas de donde vive, quieres decir... y sabre de sobra los destrozos que hace el comunismo en las cabezas

suele pasar que quien ve las cosas como espectador las ve mejor que quien vive una fantasía

la realidad histórica de Navarra es que fue el bastión del requete que barrió zonas de comunismo y separatismo





Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> El cubano no sabe la historia de donde vive , y despues pasa lo que pasa .


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (16 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que el cubano no sabrá las historietas fantásticas de donde vive, quieres decir... y sabre de sobra los destrozos que hace el comunismo en las cabezas
> 
> suele pasar que quien ve las cosas como espectador las ve mejor que quien vive una fantasía
> 
> la realidad histórica de Navarra es que fue el bastión del requete que barrió zonas de comunismo y separatismo


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

sin duda los conquistaron, masacraron, henosidaron y se robaron el loro









Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


>


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (16 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sin duda los conquistaron, masacraron, henosidaron y se robaron el loro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1230014


----------



## nraheston (16 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el negro le echa huevos a la situación. Los abertzales en su linea de ser valientes en cinco contra uno y a llorar como bebés cuando les pillan a solas.



Lo mejor es ver cómo protege la bandera, como los soldados israelíes y estadounidenses.



Yomimo dijo:


> Conocí Cuba y conozco algún cubano aquí, en general son gente extraordinaria.



Y simpatizan con España, nos llaman la Madre Patria


----------



## nraheston (16 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un instituto de Pamplona permite carteles contra España durante días en su fachada
> 
> Ni la dirección del centro ni el departamento de Educación hacen nada en un instituto con menores de 12 a 17 años en sus aulas.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

se te ve tipo de pocas luces


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo mejor es ver cómo protege la bandera, como los soldados israelíes y estadounidenses.
> 
> 
> Y simpatizan con España, nos llaman la Madre Patria



los cubanos vienen de serie con una facilidad superior a la mayoría del resto de naciones para empatizar con España

el trato con su pueblo ha de ser siempre una de las prioridades de la política "exterior" de nuestro país


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

ah, también destruyeron su religion original y violentaron a sus mujeres, se los juro



Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


>


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

nada, chavalín, vas al ignore... deja las películas bélicas para rusia-ucrania

este hilo va de un valiente cubano y unos cobardes españoles que odian su propia bandera


----------



## nraheston (16 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> los cubanos vienen de serie con una facilidad superior a la mayoría del resto de naciones para empatizar con España
> 
> el trato con su pueblo ha de ser siempre una de las prioridades de la política "exterior" de nuestro país



Lo está siendo, van a facilitar que puedan venir aquí, al menos es una inmigración de personas leales al país que les acoge, y desacelera la islamizacion.








Ley de Nietos en España: Requisitos y Documentos al Detalle


Descubre cómo conseguir la nacionalidad española por la ley de nietos. Todas las novedades sobre esta nueva ley (ya aprobada) en este post.




balcellsgroup.com












Ciudadanía española: todo lo que hay que saber sobre la nueva ley de Nietos para sacar el pasaporte europeo


El senado de España aprobó el proyecto que permitirá a los hijos y nietos de españoles obtener la ciudadanía y pasaporte europeo más fácil y rápido.




www.cronista.com


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo está siendo, van a facilitar que puedan venir aquí, al menos es una inmigración de personas leales al país que les acoge, y desacelera la islamizacion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no soy un entusiasta de esas soluciones, la real sería que Cuba se libere de la destructiva secta ideológica que la tiene ahogada


----------



## dabuti (16 Oct 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (17 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ah, también destruyeron su religion original y violentaron a sus mujeres, se los juro



En todas lá guerras hay violaciones de mujeres .


Por otro lado : 

¿ Cuenta como "destruccion de su religion original " el falsificar una bula papal ?...

Pues eso es lo que hizo Fernando de Aragon , el rey catolico , para justificar su invasion y conquista a sangre y fuego del reino independiente de Navarra en 1512 .


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Oct 2022)

A quien se le ocurre ir al 1500 pudienfo ir a tiempos de Pompeyo o del "Hispania Vasconum"... 



Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> En todas lá guerras hay violaciones de mujeres .
> 
> 
> Por otro lado :
> ...


----------

